# Hospice Foster Care needed in FLA



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

<DIV style="FONT-FAMILY: ">Rescue Golden "Sophie" Needs Hospice Foster Care In Florida.

Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue has this beautiful girl that has such a sweet smile.

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*

EGRR recently pulled a sweet 7 1/2 yo F from a shelter, where she had been dumped by her owner. Poor girl was completely covered with ticks; vet staff stopped counting after they removed 600. Blood tests were run including a tick panel. Turns out this poor girl has Lymes, which was neglected for an extended period of time, and the disease has affected her kidneys. Our vet has given her a prognosis of living no more than a year, and most likely only about 6 months. (He did say she could beat the odds and live another 5 yrs, but that is very unlikely) Because of the prognosis, she is not considered adoptable, but she still does not know she is sick, and is a lively, happy Golden. We do not want to see her living out her days in a kennel, but cannot euthanize her while she is not "sick". So we are looking for a special person, or family, to take our Sophie home, love her and care for her, and when the time comes for her to go to the Bridge, to help her on her way.

<DIV>EGRR will pay all her medical expenses, as well as for her special K/D food. No heroic measures, of course, just keeping her disease under control so that she does not suffer. You can read Sophie's story and see her picture on our website www.egrr.org. If you are that special person, or know someone who might be, please contact me at


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry don't know what happened to the contact name info on the post.

Please contact Hermine President of EGRR
[email protected]

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Now I really wished I lived in FL. Praying she beats all the odds! Dear sweet Sophie!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Now I really wished I lived in FL. Praying she beats all the odds! Dear sweet Sophie!


ME TOO !!! And it makes me angry as he-- that owners can so irresponsible to allow their dog to become deathly ill with something so preventable !!!! I'll pray that sweet Sophie beats the odds and finds a loving home in the process.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> ME TOO !!! And it makes me angry as he-- that owners can so irresponsible to allow their dog to become deathly ill with something so preventable !!!! I'll pray that sweet Sophie beats the odds and finds a loving home in the process.


 
Oh I know huh!!! I alsmost keeled over when I read they STOPPED counting after 600 ticks, WTH!!! That poor sweet gal, I'm glad she doesn't feel it or know she's sick now. If she could travel I'd take her in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That poor girl's story makes me sick to my stomach and has filled my eyes with tears -- and I'm not one to cry easily. The person who allowed poor Sophie to suffer like this and shorten her life should be chained to a hill of fire ants and left there! I pray that someone will open their heart and home to this dear girl and make her remaining days full of love.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Wish I'd seen her before Leah came North. I could have taken a second one.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Wish I'd seen her before Leah came North. I could have taken a second one.


 
Awww  she'd fit right in with your crew!!! If we could do a transport would you/could you take her in, if they let her travel that is?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, she is so sweet, just can't believe some people, hope she beat's the odds.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Poor Sophie. I pray someone gives her a home.

I can't even say what I think should happen to the owners.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

This is the saddest story ever! I really hope that someone can take her home soon so she can live out her final days in comfort. How can someone let a dog live like that? ***??? I just don't get it!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Does anyone know what, if any, type of limitations that would be placed on her due to Lymes? Able to travel? Walks or would she need to be kept quiet? Hope someone steps up for her--I would love to if I could convince DH.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Does anyone know what, if any, type of limitations that would be placed on her due to Lymes? Able to travel? Walks or would she need to be kept quiet? Hope someone steps up for her--I would love to if I could convince DH.


Those are very good questions. I will ask Hermine and Marlene.
At this time no one has come forward to help Sophie.
I am to get a report tonight. Will let you all know what I find out.

Thanks to all that have sent good vibes towards Florida for Sophie.

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How is she with other dogs, cats and kids? I am too far away to take her, otherwise, I would have loved to take her. I did hospice care for my Tessie girl. She gave me so much happiness. Hopefully others will realize how rewarding hospice care is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous!*

Jealous1:

http://www.egrr.org/sophie.htm 

I just copied this from the rescue's site about sophie.
I am sure the rescue or the Doctor could answer your questions:

Sophie
Hi! My name is Sophie. You might recognize me for my brief time on the Adoptions page. My luck was already bad, and it just got worse, so now I've been moved here to tell you more about my story. 

My neglectful owners, who allowed over 600 ticks to feed off me for a long time, decided to finally give me up. When EGRR took me in, they immediately saw past the ticks and awful shaving job these people had left me with, and saw the real me: a sweet, happy, loves-everyone-and-everything, beautiful, housebroken Golden Girl of 7 years and 8 months. 

The nice Doctor Butzer at Clint Moore Animal Clinic treated me for the ticks, but it turned out I have been suffering from Lyme's disease as a result of the awful ticks. The good news was that Lyme's disease is easily treated, and so I was already looking for a better home to spend the rest of my life. 

The bad news is that because of the lenghty time I was allowed to suffer Lyme's without treatment, my kidneys are in really bad shape. This means I can't look for a regular forever home anymore, so EGRR wanted us to put up a "WANTED AD" to find a special forever home. They say my days are counted, so I would need hospice foster care. I don't get it, I feel just fine now! I wag my tail at everyone, am sweet and gentle and happy, love my special food for kidney problems... 

Anyway, here's the deal: I am not going to live as long as I wanted to. Dr. Butzer says I have: 

10% chance of living a normal life span (10-12 years for a Golden) 
80% chance of living another year 
10% chance of dying in the near future 
Are you up for it?
I need a foster home who can commit to loving me and caring for me, and then being strong enough to let me die. I know that's not an easy thing to ask of a human who loves dogs, but surely there is such a human out there! It might be best if I am in hospice foster care in a home without children. The poor little ones might have a much tougher time than you would. 

All I need is a warm, cozy, loving place to continue to be happy, to receive my Lyme's disease medication and special food (all medical expenses and special food will be paid for by EGRR), and to watch me until...it's time. I may at some point cease to be as happy and strong as I am now. I may start feeling sad, sick, lose weight, and stop enjoying life as much as I do now. That would be the time for us to say goodbye so that I don't suffer so much in the end. 

Dr. Butzer wants all you potential foster parents out there to know that he will be glad to speak with you if you're interested in taking me in. He'll be happy to explain in more detail what it would mean to take care of me for the rest of my days.

Please call EGRR and apply for the "Very Special Foster Home" position (tell them Sophie sent you).


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a sad story. I hope she does find a home very, very soon. I know one on an another forum that does hospice, but I am not sure where she lives, but I am thinking Florida. and her hands are full right now--her on cocker has AIHA If I can contact her. maybe she willo know someone who can help.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Karen - thanks, I had gone onto their site and read her story. I was just hoping someone on the forum might know what type of restrictions Sophie is facing. I would love to talk DH into but know right now is not time to bring up as he had a pretty bad day and he is pretty firm that our five is enough, although might be talked into.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Karen - thanks, I had gone onto their site and read her story. I was just hoping someone on the forum might know what type of restrictions Sophie is facing. I would love to talk DH into but know right now is not time to bring up as he had a pretty bad day and he is pretty firm that our five is enough, although might be talked into.


I wonder if you print out her story and put it with the morning paper... 5 is a lot!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh that story just makes me cry. I hope you are able to find someone to care for her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Callie does live in central Florida nd I sent her e-mail asking if she knew anyone tht could help. I know she will answer, is just a mtter of when she reads her e-mails. She is the one that put me onto Knox Nutro Joing Plus for my dogs joints. And she has managed to keep her AIHA cocker alive for over a year and he is doing well. She is very smart, knows a lot about taking care of all ailments. Has haddogs with cancer, kidney failuter, etc. over the years. Like I said, I know she has severl dogs now, including her Billy, but maybe she will know someone.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Just heard the good news. The rest of her days will be spent at Camp Sumner where she will enjoy life until it is time for her to go to the Bridge. The GRR Mid-Florida has a hospice foster home. This home is called
Camp Sumner.

Sophie will be transported there soon.

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Glad to hear something has worked out for Sophie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news that she has found a loving place to stay until the end. She is just a beautiful girl


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So glad to hear she has found somewhere that will allow her to enjoy life as a loved dog.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for letting us know. I hope that Sophie's remaining time will be full of the love and care and attention she didn't get for most of her life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So Happy for Sophie!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome news for Sophie 

Thanks Charlotte


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Great news! I'm so glad that to hear that she has found a place to be loved and happy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

GRRMF is one of the rescues I dontae to pretty often--all stated with the 210 pound golden, Bo, taken from his owners and I just kept right on for other dogs. Will sne a donation fo rSophie Am so glad she will spend the rest of days happy and getting the attention she deserves.


----------

